# Warranty: What does it cover on the Smok AL85



## Preggz (19/9/17)

Hi guys
My AL85 charging port is not working it is not charging the battery.
But if I charge the battery externally it chargers.

Would like to know if the warranty will cover the charging port 

Thanks in advance.
Preggz


----------



## Silver (19/9/17)

Hi @Preggz 
Welcome to the forum
Sorry tp hear about the issue. 

Perhaps the best thing is to ask the vendor you bought it from

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

